# محرك السيارة



## ابو جندل الشمري (26 أغسطس 2009)

اولا :- نظرة سريعة عن انواع المحركات


1- المحرك الكهربى: وهو مستعمل على نطاق ضيق فى بعض الدول 


المتقدمه. 


2- المحرك التوربينى: وهو يستخدم فى سيارات سباقات السرعة 



محرك الاحتراق الداخلى الدوار: وقد استخدمته شركة ألمانية فى 


صناعة السيارة "سبايدر"وأيضا السيارة مازدا اليابانية. 


4- محرك الاحتراق الداخلى الترددى: وهو النوع الشائع الاستخدام 


وهو الذى سوف نتناول تركيبه وأجزاءه الآن لأنه المستعمل فى معظم 


السيارات وهوموضع دراستنا


كيف تعمل هذه السيارة 



قبل ان أبدا فى شرح كيفية عمل السيارة تعالوا معى نتعرف على 


مكونات هذه السيارة 


1- المحرك 


2- المجموعة الخاصة بضخ البنزين 


3- مجموعة الاشعال


4- مجموعة التزييت


5- مجموعة التبريد


والان نتستعرض كل جزء على حدة 




المحرك





يعد المحرك أهم مكونات السيارة ، فيه تتحول الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة من 


احتراق الوقود إلى طاقة حركية تستخدم فى دفع السيارة.


يتكون محرك الاحتراق الداخلى الترددى من جزئين أساسيين هما:- 


( أ ) كتلة الاسطوانات (البلوك): وهى من الحديد الزهر المصبوب وبها 


عدد من التجاويف الاسطوانية (اربع أو ست أو ثمانى أسطوانات وقد تصل 


فى سيارات النقل إلى اثنى عشر اسطوانه).. وفى هذه الاسطوانات يحدث 


الاحتراق الذى ينتج منه الحركة اللازمة لدفع السيارة. 


( ب ) رأس كتلة الاسطوانات (وش السلندر) وهى الغطاء العلوى 


للاسطوانات وتكون عادة من الحديد الزهر أو الالمنيوم المصبوب. ويركب 


بها الصمامات وشمعات الشرر (البوجيهات) ،حيث يخصص لكل اسطوانة 


صمام سحب وصمام عادم وشمعة شرر






عمل المحرك وما يحدث داخل الاسطوانات:- 


تعمل غالبية محركات السيارات بنظام الدورة الرباعية.. وتحدث هذه 


الدورة فى كل اسطوانة كالآتى:- 



1- شوط سحب: وفيه يفتح صمام السحب ويغلق صمام العادم فتمتلئ 




الاسطوانة بخليط من الهواء والبنزين.







ومن خلال الرسم نجد ان صمام السحب ( A)يكون مفتوح وصمام العادم (J)مغلق ويدخل الخليط من خلال فتحة السحب (c)



2- شوط الضغط: وفيه يكون صماما السحب والعادم مغلقين ويتحرك 


الكباس داخل الاسطوانه ليضغط خليط الهواء والبنزين.







3- شوط التمدد : وفيه يشتعل خليط الهواء والبنزين بواسطة شرارة شمعة الاشعال (K)


مما يؤدى إلي ارتفاع الضغط إلى حوإلى (40) ضغط جوى وترتفع 


درجة الحرارة داخل الاسطوانه إلى حوإلى (2000م).. فتتمدد الغازات 


ضاغطة المكبس بقوة لأسفل.. وتنتقل هذه الحركة من المكبس عن طريق 


ذراع التوصيل (O) إلى عمود المرفق (P)فتسبب دورانه






ونلاحظ ان صمامى السحب والعادم مازالا مغلقين 



4- شوط العادم : وفيه يفتح صمام العادم ويظل صمام السحب مغلقا، 


فيتحرك الكباس لأعلى طاردا الغازات من خلال صمام العادم








مجموعة البنزين: وهى تتكون من:-



1-خزان البنزين (التنك). 


ويوجد فى طرف السيارة بعيدا عن المحرك ليكون بعيدا عن أسباب الحريق..وهو مصنوع من الصلب، ويسع فى المتوسط حوإلى 40لتراً. 


2-مضخة البنزين: 


وهى تعمل على سحب البنزين من الخزان ودفعه إلى المغذى






-المغذى ( الكاربيراتير ) :



يعمل على تحضير خليط من الهواء وبخار البنزين بالنسبة المطلوبة، ويدفع ذلك المخلوط إلى مجمع الشحن. 



4-مجمع الشحن:


وهو يستقبل خليط الهواء والبنزين ويقوم بتوزيعه على اسطوانات المحرك. 


5-مرشح الهواء: 


ويقوم بترشيح الهواء قبل دخوله المغذى من الشوائب والأتربة، وهو عبارة عن علبة اسطوانية مفرغة تعرف باسم (العمة). 


مجموعة الاشعال: 






محركات الديزل لاتحتاج إلى مجموعة إشعال وذلك لأن السولار يشتعل ذاتيا نتيجة لارتفاع درجة الحرارة فى نهاية شوط الضغط عن درجة حرارة اشتعال السولار الذاتى والتى عندها يشتعل السولار تلقائيا. أما بالنسبة للبنزين فإن درجة الحرارة هذه لاتصل إلى درجة حرارة اشتعاله ذاتيا.. لذلك نجد أن لمحرك البنزين مجموعة إشعال تطلق شرارات كهربية متتالية فى كل اسطوانة عند نهاية شوط الضغط. 



وتتكون مجموعة الاشعال من:-

محركات الديزل لاتحتاج إلى مجموعة إشعال وذلك لأن السولار يشتعل ذاتيا نتيجة لارتفاع درجة الحرارة فى نهاية شوط الضغط عن درجة حرارة اشتعال السولار الذاتى والتى عندها يشتعل السولار تلقائيا. أما بالنسبة للبنزين فإن درجة الحرارة هذه لاتصل إلى درجة حرارة اشتعاله ذاتيا.. لذلك نجد أن لمحرك البنزين مجموعة إشعال تطلق شرارات كهربية متتالية فى كل اسطوانة عند نهاية شوط الضغط. 



وتتكون مجموعة الاشعال من:-


1-مفتاح الاشعال (مفتاح الكونتاكت)



وهو نفسه مفتاح مبدئ الادارة.. وله أربعة أوضاع: 


(أ) وضع الفصل : وفيه تفصل البطارية عن جميع الأحمال الكهربية للسيارة عدا آلة التنبيه ولمبات الإنارة الداخلية للسيارة. 


(ب) وضع الإنارة : وفيه يمكن توصيل التيار الكهربى لجميع لمبات السيارة. 


(ج) وضع التوصيل : فيه توصل كل الأحمال بالتيار الكهربى عدا المارش. 


(د) وضع تشغيل المبدئ : وفيه يمكن تشغيل المبدئ بالاضافة إلى ما يؤديه وضع التوصيل. 


2-ملف الاشعال:


لما كان جهد بطارية السيارة يترواح بين (6-12فولت).. والشرارة الكهربية يحتاج انطلاقها إلى جهد عال جدا.. فان ملف الاشعال يقوم برفع جهد البطارية إلى حوإلى 20,000فولت لأداء هذه المهمة ويتكون هذا الملف من: الملف الابتدائى وعدد لفاته صغير والملف الثانوى وعدد لفاته كبير جدا. 


3-الموزع (اسبيراتير):-


يقوم بتوزيع التيار الكهربائى ذى الجهد العإلى الناشئ فى ملف الاشعال على شمعات الشرر فى التوقيت المطلوب. 


4-شمعات الشرر(البوجيهات).


شمعة الشرر عبارة عن غلاف معدنى بنتهى من أسفل بالقطب السالب (الأرضى) الذى يتصل بالشاسية وداخل هذا الغلاف المعدنى عازل من البورسلين يخترقه القطب الموجب للشمعة.. الفجوة الهوائية بين القطبين تتراوح ما بين 6, مم، 8, مم. فى هذه الفجوة الهوائية تنطلق الشرارة الكهربائية. وفى حالة عدم انتظام الاشعال فى اسطوانة أو أكثر يجب الكشف على شمعات الشرر، فتنظف اقطابها بفرشاه من السلك مبللة بالبنزين، ويجب التأكد من ضبط الفجوة الهوائية بين القطبين وفقا للتعليمات الواردة بالاستخدام.. ويلزم الكشف عن هذه البوجيهات كل حوإلى 5000كم. 


5-البطارية:-


البطارية هى أهم أجزاء السيارة لحظة إدارة المحرك فهى تمد المحرك الكهربى بالتيار الكافى لإدارته عند بدء إدارة محرك السيارة وكذلك فإنها تمد المصابيح والأحمال الكهربائية الأخرى بما تحتاجه من تيار أثناء توقف المحرك أو أثناء دورانه بسرعات منخفضة وبعد أن يدور المحرك يحل المولد (الدينامو) محل البطارية فى امداد مجموعة الاشعال والأحمال الكهربائية بالتيار المطلوب. 


مجموعة التزييت:- 


من المعلوم أن احتكاك سطحين معدنيين بسرعة كبيرة يؤدى إلى تآكلهما وارتفاع درجة حرارتهما يؤدى إلى التحامهما.. ولما كانت معظم أجزاء محرك السيارة يوجد بينها حركة نسبية وجب فصل هذه الأجزاء عن بعضها حفاظا عليها لتقوم بمهامها خير قيام ويتم الفصل بين هذه الأجزاء باستخدام الزيت.. فالتزييت يعنى فصل أى سطحين معدنيين بطبقة رقيقة من الزيت حتى لا يحدث تلامس معدنى بينهما.. 


أهم وظائف التزييت:-


(أ) التقليل من تآكل الأجزاء المتحركة. 


(ب) التقليل من الطاقة المفقودة بواسطة الاحتكاك. 


(ج) تبريد الأجزاء المتحركة. 


وتتكون مجموعة التزييت من:- 


1- الزيت:-


يجب استعمال الزيت الموصى به من قبل منتج السيارة ، لما له من مميزات 


يجعله يقوم بوظيفته بكفاءة تامة، ويجب أن تتوفر في زيت المحركات هذه 


الخواص:- 



- درجة لزوجته كافية حتى تحت درجات الحرارة العالية .



- درجة تبخره عالية. 


- درجة تجمده منخفضة. 


- لا يتفاعل مع الأجزاء التى يلامسها. 


- لا يكون رواسب كربونية. 


وهناك الكثير من الشركات المنتجة للزيوت تنتج زيوتا للشتاء ذات لزوجة منخفضة وأخرى للصيف ذات اللزوجة مرتفعة. 


2-حوض الزيت:-


وهو خزان للزيت يركب أسفل المحرك. 


3- مضخة الزيت:-


يمر الزيت من الحوض إلى مصفاة لحجز الشوائب ثم يمر داخل المضخة لتدفعه إلى مرشح الزيت. 


4- مرشح الزيت:-


يقوم بحجز الشوائب الدقيقة التى مرت من مصفاة المضخة إلى ممرات الزيت ومع طول استعمال المرشح فانه ينسد بفعل الشوائب.. لذلك فانه يجب استبداله كل حوإلى 10.000كم. 


5- ممرات الزيت (أعصاب الزيت):-


يخرج الزيت من المرشح إلى ممر الزيت الرئيسي (عصب الزيت الرئيسي) بالمحرك الذى يوزعه بدوره على الممرات الفرعية لتزييت الأجزاء المطلوب تزييتها وهى:-


- المحاور الرئيسية لعمود المرفق وكراسيه. 


- محاور المرفق والنهايات الكبرى لأذرع التوصيل.


- عمود الحدبات وكراسيه. 


أما التزييت للجدران الخارجية للكباسات والجدران الداخلية للاسطوانات فيتم بالطرطشة فعندما يتحرك الكباس لأسفل تنغمس النهاية الكبرى لذراع التوصيل فى حوض الزيت ، وعند تحركها لأعلى بسرعة عالية فأنها تقذف بكمية من الزيت إلى الجدران الداخلية للاسطوانات. 

منقول


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ المهندس أبوجندل الشمري 

شكراً لإضافتك في القسم.
بارك الله فيك.. 

تقبل الله الصيام والقيام.. وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير.


----------



## م/عادل حسن (27 أغسطس 2009)

هايل وجميل 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mnci (27 أغسطس 2009)

*هايل وجميل 
وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك
مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك
مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## readsafeta (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا أخي 
بس لو تكلمت عن محركات الاحتراق الداخلي التي تستخدم البخاخات


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (31 أغسطس 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس أبوجندل الشمري
> 
> شكراً لإضافتك في القسم.
> بارك الله فيك..
> ...



مشكور دكتور على تعليقك الكريم


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (31 أغسطس 2009)

م/عادل حسن قال:


> هايل وجميل
> وبارك الله فيك



و بارك الله فيك ايضا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (31 أغسطس 2009)

mnci قال:


> *هايل وجميل
> وبارك الله فيك*​



شكرا اخي الكريم لتعليقك


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (31 أغسطس 2009)

husam anbar قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك
> مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك
> مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك



و بارك فيك ايضا

جزيت خيرا على تعليقك الكريم


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (31 أغسطس 2009)

readsafeta قال:


> مشكور يا أخي
> بس لو تكلمت عن محركات الاحتراق الداخلي التي تستخدم البخاخات



بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
شكرا على المرور


----------



## العقاب الهرم (31 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى ابوجندل
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العراق نيو (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (1 سبتمبر 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى ابوجندل
> وبارك الله فيك



بارك الله فيك اخي العقاب الهرم
مشكور على المرور


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (1 سبتمبر 2009)

العراق نيو قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك



شكرا اخي الكريم العراق نيو على التعليق الكريم


----------

